# Predict our stats



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Just something to hopefully get the board going. Predict our players stats

*Erick Dampier* 28 mins, 8 points, 10 rebounds and 2 blocks
*Dirk Nowitzki* 38 mins, 27 points, 10 rebounds and 1.8 blocks
*Michael Finley* 28 mins, 16 points, 5 rebounds and 3 assists
*Marquis Daniels* 34 mins, 16 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assists
*Jason Terry* 32 mins, 15 points, 5 rebounds, 7 assists

_Bench_
*Josh Howard* - 24 mins, 8 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 1spg
*Devin Harris* 16 mins, 6 points, 5 assists, 3 rebounds
*Shawn Bradley* 10 mins, 3 points, 3 rebounds, 1 block
*Alan Henderson* 10 mins, 2 points, 3 rebounds
*Calvin Booth* 10 mins, 2 points, 2 rebounds, 1 block
*DJ Benga* 4 minutes, 1 point, 1 rebounds, .6 blocks


Thats just a guess, the minutes dont really match up but something like that


----------



## gettym (Sep 4, 2004)

lol benga will average like 10 blocks per 48 minutes?


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Where's Stackhouse? He'll probably be the Mavericks biggest Sixth Man.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Just something to hopefully get the board going. Predict our players stats
> 
> *Erick Dampier* 28 mins, 8 points, 10 rebounds and 2 blocks
> ...


no way the starters average like that. thats like 85pts right there. and like 110+ for the whole team.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

If they are going to average 115 a game without Stackhouse, lets call the season quits and give them the championship.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> If they are going to average 115 a game without Stackhouse, lets call the season quits and give them the championship.


Changed it to 104, but if Stack comes in, i'll take some of Finleys, Daniels and Terrys points away


----------

